# Booby Trap Update with the Rik trip winners



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

Booby Trap is in some rough stuff with a Squall 40-50 miles wide and Lightning everywhere. These conditions are making deep dropping a little tough. They lost a 250-300 lbs Sword at the boat due to a loop in the leader. Wompan The Beast is Tight as I type this update. .Their signal is in and out so I'll update as The messages come in. I hope the weather Lays down as a "Calm before the Storm" for them.
Wompan lands his fish and now Angler Joe is Tight. sounds like they had a Double on.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

been watching the doppler, and there is a huge storm in the gulf. was just telling my wife I was hoping no one was stuck in that thing. Hope they stay safe out there.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I bet they still pull in big fish despite the bad conditions.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the update that is awesome they are all ready TIGHT!!!


----------



## sideshow (Jun 1, 2009)

If you gotta be in the gnarly stuff you may as well be in it aboard The Booby Trap! Yall have fun gettin tite for brother Rik!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*And another*

Now Wompan is Tight Again. The Beast is Unleashed...


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Are they able to get the weather radar out there that will show whats moving over NW Louisiana and heading SW towards Houston? Itll probably fizzle like they always do, but it sure looks nasty on radar right now.


----------



## bigrome12 (Mar 14, 2008)

can someone share a link to the radar you are watching?


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, big waves and big swordfish. Sounds AWESOME!!!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Im just using the wundergound app on my ipad. In the last thirthy min., Its started looking like its starting o collapsing, and begun to push a big outflow boundary to its southwest. I've never been on a boat of their caliber, so i didnt know what they had that they use.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Late update*

At 10:00 Angler Joe just Hammered another Sword and they were dropping their second Drop. That tells me A.J.'s Fish was a Biggun if they were just dropping their second drop at 10:00 am. sorry for the late update. Been Busy this A.M.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Catch em up guys!Tuned in here in Big D.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks fo rthe update keep them coming as you get the info it is pretty cool to know they are reeling in some good ones!!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the updates. I wish I was there!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Finally a break for an update*

At 12:50 today they had just released # 5 and have one in the box that was Hooked Deep. Then it started slowing down with the Exception of a Sword that Hit their Bait 22 times without driving in the hook so they moved and started dropping again at 3:00. Angler Joe had Just landed a Big Dorado (cheachada as Brett calls them) and made another Drop on new grounds. I think They're have'n a Great time out there and I'm sure everyone hopes Those guys Land the New State Record this trip. How cool would that be after helpin out a Great Man and his wife in need?
Haven't heard anything at all from them since 3:00.
Hopefully they are All TOO BUSY To Text.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great reporting! Thank you


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Bienvenidos al Booby Trap Cono!!!:texasflag
those boys know tightness!!! Sucka.

DL


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

thanks for the updates, been a long day at work to waiting to read them.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the updates. Keep them coming !!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Fishing Update!*

The Boobytrap for now is at 125 swordfish this season. They are just setting up to swordfish for the night. Brett decide to show the fellas what the Cheachadas and Wahoo on the Boobytrap were all about now one fish box is loaded to the rim! The guys are having a great time!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yesterday*

Late afternoon they were on a big Rip pulling a set Hammering Big Dorados and Wahoo. Must have been Crazy fun being they were pulling in constant triples and loading the Box with meat. Giving the Swording a break until nightime. The Dorado's were averaging 20-35lbs each. One thing I've learned about the Crew on that boat is, If it's slow, They absolutley Know how to get things rockin quickly and can change the set on deck in record time. Can't wait to hear the nightime report.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*2 more last night???*

I think they landed 2 more Swords last night because he Text'd they're looking for #8 this morning. He also said it's still SLOW...Hopefully we can all be looking for #8 in a trip(SLOW)...lol
I'll take 7 Slow Swords on the Blind Date and be happy on any Day...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Big Pappa,

Fish two days and two nights and I bet you can catch 7.


----------



## marlin45 (Nov 19, 2011)

haha


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Big Pappa,
> 
> Fish two days and two nights and I bet you can catch 7.


I'm guessing they would have had more if it wasn't for the bad weather.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Number 8 released at 12:30 today*

Things were real slow so they pulled out the LP Electric to locate the fish. At 12:30 they released number 8. Now located again, I'm sure they'll use Conventional on the next drop. #8 was estimated at 250lbs. That fish was set up on 40 lbs of Drag and Peeled off 1,000 foot of line like a free Spool...Welcome to the Booby Trap..


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Maybe... But...*



Chase This! said:


> Big Pappa,
> 
> Fish two days and two nights and I bet you can catch 7.


They Burned half a Day till Dark filling the floor Boxes with Wahoo and Dorado from what I can Piece together from the Text'd reports coming in. And then there was That Storm as well as said above that Surely Hampered the Original Plan.


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

wow looks like the booby trap hired a personal assistant to keep the forum updated haha


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Cono!!! Tightness..!! Rules on the booby trap Sucka!!!


DL


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Kind of neat to get the reports!! I am wishing them the best of luck to get that one over 600+!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Kinda Seems that way I guess.. BUT*



tombomb said:


> wow looks like the booby trap hired a personal assistant to keep the forum updated haha


I'm really doing this mainly for Rik. He's what this trip is all about. This trip has no Doubt been a HUGE Contributor to him and his wife at a time of Dire need. The outpour of our fellow fishermen/fisherwomen of this website have Overwhelmed Rik..Just check out his Thank you Video..And the offering of this trip with all proceeds going to Rik By Brett Holden and his Crew in my Opinion Is Admirable to say the Least. 
I think everyone here wants them to have record Numbers and if Brett sends text reports thru-out the day, I thinks he also wants Rik to know what is going on During the Trip that was totally Dedicated to Rik Himself.

Get Tight Sucka's


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

This is a benefit bro, no need to sign up, and have this as your first post tombomb.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I'm really doing this mainly for Rik. He's what this trip is all about. This trip has no Doubt been a HUGE Contributor to him and his wife at a time of Dire need. The outpour of our fellow fishermen/fisherwomen of this website have Overwhelmed Rik..Just check out his Thank you Video..And the offering of this trip with all proceeds going to Rik By Brett Holden and his Crew in my Opinion Is Admirable to say the Least.
> I think everyone here wants them to have record Numbers and if Brett sends text reports thru-out the day, I thinks he also wants Rik to know what is going on During the Trip that was totally Dedicated to Rik Himself.
> 
> Get Tight Sucka's


Well said sir. I hope those boys catch enough to get every penny's worth of their donation to Rik and then some! What a neat thing they all are doing for a fellow blue water fisherman in need. Thanks for the updates! This junkie needs his fix...


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*"up to 10 now"*

They had number 10 up close and he Just Peeled line off Heading back to Bottom. Looks like Somebody is In The Chair for a While on this one...LOL
Get Tight Sucka's..


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty cool to have the play by play! Really want to see some of the pics to get the full ESPN version. Very jealous to say the least and pretty awesome to see alot of friends/family come together for such a good cause. Texas stand up!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*More booby trap info*

Brett says they just released #11. They would be getting more now but the average weight has been 250-300lbs so the fights have been longer. They just got another drop down so hopefully they hammer a couple more during the daylight today. The Fish Boxes are full with 700lbs of Sword Plugs and 400lbs of Dorado and Wahoo. They have the Ice machine on board rockin right now and out of room for any more meat. The gulf is slick like glass and smokin Hot so I guess that means the wind has died...Possibly the Calm before the Storms??
What a great trip for a Boatload of guys who refuse to let a fellow Fisheman down..I hope they land 5 more tonight..
we will see.
Rik, These Guys are Raising the Numbers for ya. You old Salt. Get Better soon.
Get Tight Sucka's


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

this is awesome, thanks


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Epic stuff, thanks for the updates it's been fun throughout the day reading the action!! 

Good job on the benefit too.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Just got a text update Angler Joe is GETTING TIGHT as we speak I think number 11!!!!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

This may be a stupid question to some.. but How are you guys getting texts when they are way out there? Is there cell phone coverage around the rigs?


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

It is not a stupid question I was totally shocked when my phone rang the first time out there. On the east side of the sword grounds and around the Cerveza rigs you get cell service most of the time! They are working on number 12 now!


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Sure appreciate the updates!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My phone works all on the Hilltops, around Tequila, Cervesas, and Flower Gardens, I can call and send texts. Text is way cheaper lol., Oh and around the Intersection rigs. At&T

Thanks Big Pappa and Fish Tails for the updates. 

I missed Riks call today and it went to voice mail, one of the best messages Ive ever gotten, had me crying to say the least. He is still in shock as to what everyone has done for them. Hes home, Im gonna try and run by there tomorrow for a quick visit and update him, if he hasnt seen this, Ill read it to him. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Thats the best update of them all*



hotrod said:


> my phone works all on the hilltops, around tequila, cervesas, and flower gardens, i can call and send texts. Text is way cheaper lol., oh and around the intersection rigs. At&t
> 
> thanks big pappa and fish tails for the updates
> i missed riks call today and it went to voice mail, one of the best messages ive ever gotten, had me crying to say the least. He is still in shock as to what everyone has done for them. Hes home, im gonna try and run by there tomorrow for a quick visit and update him, if he hasnt seen this, ill read it to him.
> ...


 Rik is home. Probably catchin up on all of this...welcome home..
"our brother"


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i don't offshore fish much, i'd love to start one day, but one thing more than anything, i just love reading these blue water reports, and especially THIS one because of what i've read about what Rik has done for the offshore community and what they are doing in return.

good job booby trap, others who offered items to help Rik and the kindness of the bidders who helped him out!

keep getting tight suckas!!!!

(is that how it goes?)


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Fish Tails*

Thanks Ma Brutha for helpin out here. I know Brett and Crew will appreciate the updates for Rik. I have been Busy at work and Postin updates as I can and I'm sure the same with you. My cell service sucks frome home so I can't get The updates tonight, but will post up tonights report in the A.M...... Booby Trap is heading in tomorrow and it would be GREAT if Rik was well enuff to be there when they Backed in To the Slip.
Thanks everyone and Say a Prayer for Rik.

Get Tight Sucka's

aka: Hired assistant for the Booby Trap. Just asl TomBomb..LOL


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Somebody paint JeffSATX with Cabbage*

Helluiva Post Jeff. I'd paint ya agin but I'm Outta Bullets..


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Just got this text from Brett:

"Wampum has been fighting one 45 min we are tight!"

FISH ON! Those guys are going to hit the dock with sore arms!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Rik, he cant believe how many fish have been caught on this trip, well he can but you know lol. Again, over and over, he just cant thank everyone enough, he just says it all the time, hes just blown away. Hes happy to be home, he couldnt take any more of the poking and prodding from the hospital staff and docs, and the lack of rest. He sounded very happy to be home. It was 10 pm and he said, come on Joey, come over and visit me, I know your up late, lol. Good to hear him in good spirits. I told him Id go tomorrow and he insisted I come tonight, lol.

He is eager to make a fishing trip and I hope he feels well enough soon to make it happen. Be nice to make that come true, maybe on a air conditioned boat? Be a pretty awesome trip with a handful of his friends. Again, he just wanted me to tell everyone he cant thank yall enough, he said it several times that everyone saved his house and he was just so grateful for that.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Real time update:

The fish just took 1000' of line!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Real time update from Brett

"We just mark the sword he is fighting at 950' under the boat with 25 lbs of drag lol"


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

"This is a good one we have on now gaining nothing on her in an hour and 15 min"


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well.... So much for going to bed lol. Setting my alarm and checking in at 11:45!!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Was on the phone with him when they hooked up an hour or so ago...he dropped the phone with me still on it... Heard about 10 get tight suckas, and then the motors fire up, they only fire up on the big ones!!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*A.K.A. Hired Assistant LOL!!!!*



BIG PAPPA said:


> Thanks Ma Brutha for helpin out here. I know Brett and Crew will appreciate the updates for Rik. I have been Busy at work and Postin updates as I can and I'm sure the same with you. My cell service sucks frome home so I can't get The updates tonight, but will post up tonight's report in the A.M...... Booby Trap is heading in tomorrow and it would be GREAT if Rik was well enuff to be there when they Backed in To the Slip.
> Thanks everyone and Say a Prayer for Rik.
> 
> Get Tight Sucka's
> ...


Thanks 
I know that the Wompam and Angler Joe's friends would be interested in the ESPN like play-by-play.:rotfl::rotfl: We got Rik hooked up with the laptop on Sunday so he could keep up. I kind of like getting the text updates so the anticipation of them coming in will keep building. To all that helped in the efforts to help Rik props to you and green will be coming your way for sure!!!!:texasflag:texasflag This board is full of great people!! Still TIGHT SUCKAS these guys are going to be sore and freezers full for sure!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

good job on the play by play updates guys


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

How do you guys get a text from a place where there is no cell phone service?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> How do you guys get a text from a place where there is no cell phone service?


See post #43. Surprised me too!!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> How do you guys get a text from a place where there is no cell phone service?


there is a network of cell towers on oil rigs across the northern and western gulf. there are many holes in this coverage and in the areas that do have service roaming fees are high.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Last Night*

Wompan was tight on a Bigun last night that he fought for over 2 hours that turned out to be a foul hooked 175 lber. they landed another 200lbs fish right before sunrise this morning, and now they're getting ready to get back to Fishing..He say's Everyone is asleep right Now...Really? I guess they are finally getting WORE OUT..LOL.
hopefully they can land a couple more this morning before heading in..

Get Tight Sucka's


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I did not now that, I have allways turned off my phone due to killing the battery looking for service... 

Just glad to be getting the reports from Bobby Trap!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Hooked Up and Tight on a Good''n*

Brett says they are TIGHT on a Good Fish and Angler Joe is in the Hot Seat all over it. Hope it's a Record Fish..


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

This just in....

#14 just released...
Angler Joe is tight on a nice one!!!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

LOL! Looks like we are getting the same text messages. I'll wait a few minutes before I post the next one he sends.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

The frequent updates are great. Thanks for keeping them coming.


----------



## WesJ (Apr 12, 2010)

anymore updates on the big one on the line?


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Brett just said that they lost the last fish and they are headed in. They should be at the dock around 5:25.

They caught 14 swords and had a great trip!

A big THANK YOU to EVERYONE who was involved in donating and bidding on this trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

What an awesome trip. I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Booby Trap knows tightness!! Cono!:texasflag


DL


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd say 14 is an awesome number! Way to go guys!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got in will post pics and videos soon... This is 2cool... What a great couple of friends Rik has !!! Joey and Richie are first class !!! Thanks Brett/Capt. Ahab


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Here is a photo from the boat at the dock!!!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome!!!!!!! Congrats guys, looks like some fun was had


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

THANKS Brett and crew for what you did for Rik and congrats to the AWESOME bidders and winners of this part of the auction!

Darlene


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> THANKS Brett and crew for what you did for Rik and congrats to the AWESOME bidders and winners of this part of the auction!
> 
> Darlene


 X2
I'm in awe of the crew of the Booby Trap. Not because they are one of the hottest boats in the world but because of their generosity. You guys are awesome. :cheers:


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure what's going on since I've been out of town but best of wishes to Rik, heck of a job on another trip for the crew of the trap, you guys are truly as good as it gets


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Dgeddings said:


> Not sure what's going on since I've been out of town but best of wishes to Rik, heck of a job on another trip for the crew of the trap, you guys are truly as good as it gets


Well, then I think you outta read this entire post, then follow up w/the sticky's on TTMB and the Bluewater boards. After that, I hope you open your Heart along w/your wallet! :biggrin:


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

FISH TAILS said:


> Here is a photo from the boat at the dock!!!
> View attachment 514861


CONO!!!!! Welcome to the Booby Trap!
Pretty work boys and good going on your fund raiser for Rik.:cheers:

DL


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Disco Lady said:


> CONO!!!!! Welcome to the Booby Trap!
> Pretty work boys and good going on your fund raiser for Rik.:cheers:
> 
> DL


Okay, I finally had to look it up. Now I'm really confused....

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/coño


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats guys, looks like some fun was had for a good cause!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

FISH TAILS said:


> Here is a photo from the boat at the dock!!!
> View attachment 514861


WOW!!! Brett, on Riks behalf, I spoke with him last night and told him about all the fish. He couldnt believe it, and is still blown away by your generous donation. Im fixing to head to his house for a quick visit. Ill show him this pic. Thanks


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Rik I hope you get a chance to get back on the water soon..... These guys that bought the trip in the auction Wampum and Angler Joe are not your everyday fellas... They are some truly GREAT guys and I am very proud to have met them !!! We had a lot of fun on the trip and hope everyone keeps on sticking together for Rik and his family ... Here are a few pics... I have a LOT more pics to post and will have a video soon. Ill let Wampum and Angler Joe do the fishing report.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*WOW!!!*

Those are some great photos looks like they had lots of fun and I am looking forward to hearing all about it in the fishing report!! :biggrin::biggrin: Props to all of you for the funds raised to help a fellow fisherman out!!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Capt. Ahab awesome job getting on the fish once again, the pics are sweet.
I can't beleive Wompam and Joey still have their arms after all that cranking they had to do.

Congrats guys


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, at the risk of sounding dumb, what's the fish above the Wahoo? Never got one of those...


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice! That is a stud Tile fish. Looks like another awesome trip!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Wow, at the risk of sounding dumb, what's the fish above the Wahoo? Never got one of those...


That's a tile fish.... Good eating suckers... Capt. Ahab


----------



## RodDog (Feb 11, 2005)

crawfishking said:


> Okay, I finally had to look it up. Now I'm really confused....
> 
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/coño


Head to Puerto Rico and you will hear people saying "coño". My dad use to say it all the time. Can mean all sorts of things depending on how and when you say it. As for booby trap saying it when they score a nice sword and say coño!...putting it nicely....HE77 YEAH!! Sure u get what I mean.

Don't know if there are any Ricans aboard the BTrap but just in case....mete caña boricua... COÑO!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few more pics. We had lots of Cheachadas :smile:.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Good job*

Way to go guys. Great pics as well.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Few more pics..


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*God bless Rik & BOOBYTRAP crew*

Incredible trip for an incredible cause. Ahab, Joey & I truly appreciate u & captains Shane & Jeff, y'all r the BEST people we have ever had the chance to fish with. Much less being the baddest fishing crew ever...........SUCKA!!!!!


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

**** yall killed it! Those daytime pix are awesome.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I'm really doing this mainly for Rik. He's what this trip is all about. This trip has no Doubt been a HUGE Contributor to him and his wife at a time of Dire need. The outpour of our fellow fishermen/fisherwomen of this website have Overwhelmed Rik..Just check out his Thank you Video..And the offering of this trip with all proceeds going to Rik By Brett Holden and his Crew in my Opinion Is Admirable to say the Least.
> I think everyone here wants them to have record Numbers and if Brett sends text reports thru-out the day, I thinks he also wants Rik to know what is going on During the Trip that was totally Dedicated to Rik Himself.
> 
> Get Tight Sucka's


BOOBYTRAP brotha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

As usual those are some totally awesome pictures!!! Way to go guys, looks like you all caught em up!! FISH ON!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Great trip and great pics! Nice to see people helping another fisherman through some tough times!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Wow, what a trip. I don't think I have ever seen that large of a tile fish. The pictures are first class. Very nice'!


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

awesome trip did they eat the starburst


----------



## HDfishing (Jun 15, 2012)

Now that is what fishing is all about!!! Fisherman helping fisherman. Congrats to a awesome trip my brothas!!! Get well Rik!!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

CONO!!!! Awesome job fellas those are some awesome fishes.
God bless RIK, and all y'all in Texas, for what you have done.


DL :texasflag

Welcome to the booby trap!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Great trip gentlemen*

Were there any "FLYIN FISH" stories after that trip? And did they Get a Starburst and cold beer chaser???
Great trip guys and your contribution to Rik and his Wife have Helped them Keep their Home. You guys are Admirable. Upstanding. And I'm sure everyone is proud to know guys like you.

Get Tight Sucka's


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Awesome job. Congrats to the guys who bought it - way to step up and help out Rik! That is one helluva tile!!!!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome pictures. Thanks to Wompam, Joey, Brett and Booby Trap crew for all stepping up for a great cause. Get well Rik!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like another great trip, and I stand by my accusations that you all are not fisherman! You have now moved up to catcherman status...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

fishologist said:


> awesome trip did they eat the starburst


Oh ya They did the Booby Trap Swordfish Starburst ... I think I'll make that a video by its self ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Again, awesome trip, awesome pics and incredible gesture.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Wonderful contribution by all.
Much Respect to all involved.........'nuff said.


----------



## Ms.BlindDate (Jun 19, 2012)

*Catchin not Fishin*



jgale said:


> Looks like another great trip, and I stand by my accusations that you all are not fisherman! You have now moved up to catcherman status...


I agree with Jason, Booby Trap team does not fish.... they catch.... alot of hard work and practice comes together every time they go out. It is so cool to see a community of individuals that have never even met for the most part come together for such a great cause. Get Well Rik..... our thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.
Get tight Sucka....


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Ms.BlindDate said:


> It is so cool to see a community of individuals that have never even met for the most part come together for such a great cause. Get Well Rik..... our thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.
> Get tight Sucka....


You couldn't have said it better! Awesome stuff as always, gentleman. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Amazing job Brett and the Booby Trap crew. Thanks to all of you, and also a big thanks to Wampum and Angler Joe for the big donations!

All I have to say is....the Booby Trap delivers. Is there any other boat in the world that could offer a last minute trip like this, and reward the anglers with FOURTEEN swordfish along with big dorado, wahoo, tilefish, etc?

:cheers:


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Report coming*

Joey is going to post fishing report as yoda, I mean, captain Ahab asked. He & I r real busy playing catch up on business & delivering swordfish steaks:biggrin:. Once again, thanks for all the support for Rik from the 2cool nation. Stay Tight Suckas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW! Very impressive how the 2cool family has stepped up to support Rik. Wompam, Joe, and Brett & the Booby Trap crew have all been extremely generous in this time of need for Rik. Especially Brett, for doing such without ever even meeting Rik. Simply amazing! Awesome trip for an incredible cause! Looks like it was lots of fun. Cant wait to see the videos!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*What?????*



Wompam said:


> Joey is going to post fishing report as yoda, I mean, captain Ahab asked. He & I r real busy playing catch up on business & delivering swordfish steaks:biggrin:. Once again, thanks for all the support for Rik from the 2cool nation. Stay Tight Suckas!!!!!!!!!


"YODA"...Awe HayYell Naw...you aint getting that easy....We want the YODA Story...Brett Didn't mention anything about that...And you guys got the Flyin fish story so Cough it up there Wompam...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Man this video thang is getting tough these guys never stopped fishing .... Swords day and night, Cheachadas day and night... I've been. Putting video in folders for an hour and haven't even got half way thru ... Wampum and Angler Joe are Animals !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

*God Bless Rik & The Boobytrap!!!!!!*

Where do I Start ? What an amazing trip with an awesome group of people. Nice pics!  First off, Hats off to all the 2cool family for stepping up and helping Rik and Mary through their tough times. I heard the total money raised is up there and still climbing!!! Keep it up!! It's good to see all the generous, giving fisherman out there. Get well Rik!! I want to thank Bret, Jeff, and Shayne for the opportunity to tag along on the war machine they call the "BOOBYTRAP". I finally understand why so many fish are caught by the Boobytrap! You would think when the fish saw this boat coming they would run away.........but it's just the opposite! I witnessed first hand the fish know they dont have a chance in he77 so they surrender without a fight! On a serious note...... Truth be told These guys are fishing machines!!! The entire trip was all three guys teaching and explaining every step of the way. I was more than impressed with their willingness to share tips and tricks that they have learned by countless hours of pure grind and probably a nice chunk of $$$ as well. So big thanks to the Boobytrap Crew! As far as a fishing report i think the pics and upcoming videos will tell it all. Basically we stayed Tight for about 4 days! lots of funny things happened in the process that made it even better than just slaying fish. All in All we had a great time with some new friends doing what we all love to do.

Til next Time......

*Tightness to All !!!!!!!!!*

P.S. Don't even ask me for the secrets


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

angler_joe said:


> Where do I Start ? What an amazing trip with an awesome group of people. Nice pics!  First off, Hats off to all the 2cool family for stepping up and helping Rik and Mary through their tough times. I heard the total money raised is up there and still climbing!!! Keep it up!! It's good to see all the generous, giving fisherman out there. Get well Rik!! I want to thank Bret, Jeff, and Shayne for the opportunity to tag along on the war machine they call the "BOOBYTRAP". I finally understand why so many fish are caught by the Boobytrap! You would think when the fish saw this boat coming they would run away.........but it's just the opposite! I witnessed first hand the fish know they dont have a chance in he77 so they surrender without a fight! On a serious note...... Truth be told These guys are fishing machines!!! The entire trip was all three guys teaching and explaining every step of the way. I was more than impressed with their willingness to share tips and tricks that they have learned by countless hours of pure grind and probably a nice chunk of $$$ as well. So big thanks to the Boobytrap Crew! As far as a fishing report i think the pics and upcoming videos will tell it all. Basically we stayed Tight for about 4 days! lots of funny things happened in the process that made it even better than just slaying fish. All in All we had a great time with some new friends doing what we all love to do.
> 
> Til next Time......
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

That Disco" ball on that LP is a big CONO!!! I love it sucka's!!! Keep up the great work and cause for capt. Rik, the good lord will always bless the Booby Trap and her crew.

DL


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Report*

Joey's report was spot on, we had an epic trip with an unbelievable crew that started out Sunday in some pretty sporty weather. Fishing for the first few days was very slow but the BOOBYTRAP crew continued to hunt & continue to find fish that we were able to finesse into biting. It is unbelievable the power that a swordfish has and it's ability to go from the top to the bottom of the water column effortlessly. crews ability to find fish and stay on fish is unbelievable, I think if they would've eaten like they did for us Tuesday the entire trip we would've tripled our numbers:ac550::mpd::ac550:!! My hat is off to the crew of the BOOBYTRAP for their ability to move into a totally different form of fishing and annihilate the fish. The bite was tough as mentioned, so about 3:00 pm Monday, AHAB noticed a rip making up & told captains Jeff & Shane.com to bust out the riggers & put the spread out. With capt. Shane.com at the healm in the tower & AHAB, Capt. Jeff , Joey & I n the cockpit, we went to work on the pelegics. We had 25 to 35 knockdown's in 3 1/2 hours or trolling filling the fish boxes with wahoo and Chechadas, INSANE bite. I got my ace ordered out of the tower after I took Capt Shane.com a drink & was checking out the rip from 30' above the water cause the hoo's were eating us alive!!!!! AHAB is a beast!!!! We had our share of thunder bites, as the booby-trap crew calls them, but all in all it was post big moon full finicky fish. We ended up catching most of the fish on handcranked and some of the fish on the electric (Lindgren Pittmam). Without the LP, we would've really been in trouble, AHAB and crew use the LP only when needed and that's when we could not locate fish. He broke out the LP and put it down searching for fish and within 2 1/2 hours located them so that we could continue and hand cranking on them, an incredible tool. Most of the fish we caught were 200-300 pounds and a couple that might've busted that mark............ :headknockTo the village idiot that posted anyone could catch 7 swords if they were out there two days, i have this to say.........if you consider the weather we had on Sunday, raining sideways, blowing up to 35 knots at times for 10 hours & the fact that most of the fish we caught were donkeys we fought for up to 2 hours each, along with the fact that we were on the backside of the big moon, I think we did remarkably well. We grinded our aces off, sleeping very little & having the time of our lives with our new friends:ac550::ac550:.....guess it's easy to catch them when you back it up like a sport fisher!!!!!:headknock My hat is off to anyone that can catch a day timer.

God bless RIK & his family, Brett Holden, BOOBYTRAP crew & the 2cool nation.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Wompam said:


> Joey's report was spot on, we had an epic trip with an unbelievable crew that started out Sunday in some pretty sporty weather. Fishing for the first few days was very slow but the BOOBYTRAP crew continued to hunt & continue to find fish that we were able to finesse into biting. It is unbelievable the power that a swordfish has and it's ability to go from the top to the bottom of the water column effortlessly. crews ability to find fish and stay on fish is unbelievable, I think if they would've eaten like they did for us Tuesday the entire trip we would've tripled our numbers:ac550::mpd::ac550:!! My hat is off to the crew of the BOOBYTRAP for their ability to move into a totally different form of fishing and annihilate the fish. The bite was tough as mentioned, so about 3:00 pm Monday, AHAB noticed a rip making up & told captains Jeff & Shane.com to bust out the riggers & put the spread out. With capt. Shane.com at the healm in the tower & AHAB, Capt. Jeff , Joey & I n the cockpit, we went to work on the pelegics. We had 25 to 35 knockdown's in 3 1/2 hours or trolling filling the fish boxes with wahoo and Chechadas, INSANE bite. I got my ace ordered out of the tower after I took Capt Shane.com a drink & was checking out the rip from 30' above the water cause the hoo's were eating us alive!!!!! AHAB is a beast!!!! We had our share of thunder bites, as the booby-trap crew calls them, but all in all it was post big moon full finicky fish. We ended up catching most of the fish on handcranked and some of the fish on the electric (Lindgren Pittmam). Without the LP, we would've really been in trouble, AHAB and crew use the LP only when needed and that's when we could not locate fish. He broke out the LP and put it down searching for fish and within 2 1/2 hours located them so that we could continue and hand cranking on them, an incredible tool. Most of the fish we caught were 200-300 pounds and a couple that might've busted that mark............ :headknockTo the village idiot that posted anyone could catch 7 swords if they were out there two days, i have this to say.........if you consider the weather we had on Sunday, raining sideways, blowing up to 35 knots at times for 10 hours & the fact that most of the fish we caught were donkeys we fought for up to 2 hours each, along with the fact that we were on the backside of the big moon, I think we did remarkably well. We grinded our aces off, sleeping very little & having the time of our lives with our new friends:ac550::ac550:.....guess it's easy to catch them when you back it up like a sport fisher!!!!!:headknock My hat is off to anyone that can catch a day timer.
> 
> God bless RIK & his family, Brett Holden, BOOBYTRAP crew & the 2cool nation.


Yes Sir that LP is a must when the fish are like that it has been a major tool in locating the swords... LP is back ordered now and making them as fast as they can... The best electric reel ever made IMO.... We use them alot finding the swords the hand crank is fun too but I love my LPs !!!! Thanks my brother for the post and we had a blast with yall... Richie and Joey are fine people ... Just donating that money and buying the trip shows what kind of fellas yall are and we are proud to have yall as our new friends and fishing buddies... Thanks for helping out Rik !!!! Look forward to fishing with you fellas again soon.... Great people here on 2cool once again... :/ most of them anyway.... Get Tight Sucka... Capt. Ahab


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

awesome trip for an awesome cause..
The power and generosity of 2Cool and the folks on here is truly amazing..

get well soon Rik!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Sweet job on the trip, looks like yall got your moneys worth and helped ol Rik out! Love the piks to, those dodo's/mahi are pretty and lit up. 
Man I gotto go take a chechada :slimer:
Congrats on the trip again. This thread was better than any poco or tift or what ever other tourney thread,thanks for the play by play by the folks that were posting.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Thank you ma brutha*



sea sick said:


> Sweet job on the trip, looks like yall got your moneys worth and helped ol Rik out! Love the piks to, those dodo's/mahi are pretty and lit up.
> Man I gotto go take a chechada :slimer:
> Congrats on the trip again. This thread was better than any poco or tift or what ever other tourney thread,thanks for the play by play by the folks that were posting.


I appreciate this post very much. Had a couple hound me on it but don't care. It was for Rik and his wife. Wompam and angler Joe were Fook'n Giants on the Reel's and I have to admit, Big Pappa is a Little Jealous but it's all Good.Rik has helped and Mentored a Hundred and maybe a Thousand Blue water Guys like me and every one here watching this thread and The Booby Trap Crew has made Rik's life a little easier. Those of you who have been here a while know Brett and his Gang. I am Most proud of Wompam, Angler Joe and the Booby Trap Crew for what They have done for Rik. please Remember, They did NOT have to Help....ALL of these Guys chose to. How Admirable was That? Any one who has added to the Cause... Hat's off... Brett Holden, Shayne and Jeff... What can a Man say...I love who You Guys are.. And proud to say You are my True friends... Get Tight Sucka's


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looked like an Awesome trip for an awesome cause!!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

BIG PAPPA said:


> "YODA"...Awe HayYell Naw...you aint getting that easy....We want the YODA Story...Brett Didn't mention anything about that...And you guys got the Flyin fish story so Cough it up there Wompam...


LMAO, BIG PAPPA, AHAB used his JEDI mind tricks to make the swords eat, there r few people that can read water in 2,000', AHAB is as rare as the little green guy:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::.......by the way, the flyer dance was great, I think I would've done the same.......let's get tight sometime Sucka!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks bro here is you a pic ... Ill get you a copy and send it to ya !!! Had a blast once again... Capt. Ahab


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sir that LP is a must when the fish are like that it has been a major tool in locating the swords... LP is back ordered now and making them as fast as they can... The best electric reel ever made IMO.... We use them alot finding the swords the hand crank is fun too but I love my LPs !!!! Thanks my brother for the post and we had a blast with yall... Richie and Joey are fine people ... Just donating that money and buying the trip shows what kind of fellas yall are and we are proud to have yall as our new friends and fishing buddies... Thanks for helping out Rik !!!! Look forward to fishing with you fellas again soon.... Great people here on 2cool once again... :/ most of them anyway.... Get Tight Sucka... Capt. Ahab


KILLER PIC! Way to get the job done boys! The proof is in the puddin!!!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks bro here is you a pic ... Ill get you a copy and send it to ya !!! Had a blast once again... Capt. Ahab


That pic is as bad ***!!! As the booby trap CONO!!!:cheers:

DL :doowapsta


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome pics and great reports! Yall dun good as Hog would say! Rik really appreciates it guys! Thank you again


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow! What a great trip you all had and you did it for a great cause. Congrats on the fish.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Loading video... Forgive me I ran out of patients and didn't get everything in I wanted ... I'm getting lazy with the videos LOL... Should be up soon... I hope.......... Get Tight Suckas! I think y'all will get a kick out of this one .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the Video.... Some funny stuff here... Hard to put 14 swords in 12 minutes.... Here is a little of the trip though... Thanks again Wampum and Angler Joe !!!! Get Tight Suckas and Welcome to the Booby Trap.... Capt. Ahab www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok tried to post earlier but anyway, that is just crazy awesome and the whole boobytrap crew is the most horror able group of fishermen I have ever seen!!! Hats off to you guys!!!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Boobytrap madness*

:cheers:I don't think a 53' Viking express was made to hold that many animals!!!!!! Awesome....stay tight brotha, I know y'all will!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Sweet!!!*

Video is awesome as usual and that looks like you were on some great fish!! Those two guys really did look like animals on those reels!!!! Great people and a great cause props to THE BOOBYTRAP!!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

You guys catch swords like we catch yellowfin. All I can do is laugh...ridiculous skill set going on over there! Please tell me where I can get a disco ball like that one for my cockpit, thanks!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad Arse Video!!!! Those guys are some studs!!! :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

angler_joe said:


> Bad Arse Video!!!! Those guys are some studs!!! :cheers:


 Dude when you picked up that swordfish............... That was the deal breaker I wasn't ******* you off







LOL..... Capt. Ahab


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

WOW!!!! What an AWESOMETASTIC gesture by both parties involved. All the catching was just the icing on the cake. Great recap, pics and video.


Brett, Shane,Jeff, Richie and Joey, you guys should be dubbed the FAB FIVE. Your generosity goes beyond measure. I myself was in a similar situation as Rik a couple years ago and one group of people in particular stepped up to help me and my daughter out. That is something I will always be grateful for. So, when I see people like you all helping others it brings a warm feeling to my heart. One of these days I hope to return the generosity that was bestowed upon us. 

Get Tight Suckas'!!!!!!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Dude when you picked up that swordfish............... That was the deal breaker I wasn't ******* you off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was my pleasure! I hope to pick up many more swords on the battle wagon you call the "BOOBYTRAP" sir........


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

rattler said:


> WOW!!!! What an AWESOMETASTIC gesture by both parties involved. All the catching was just the icing on the cake. Great recap, pics and video.
> 
> Brett, Shane,Jeff, Richie and Joey, you guys should be dubbed the FAB FIVE. Your generosity goes beyond measure. I myself was in a similar situation as Rik a couple years ago and one group of people in particular stepped up to help me and my daughter out. That is something I will always be grateful for. So, when I see people like you all helping others it brings a warm feeling to my heart. One of these days I hope to return the generosity that was bestowed upon us.
> 
> Get Tight Suckas'!!!!!!


Thanks for the kind words! Its a beautiful thing!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> You guys catch swords like we catch yellowfin. All I can do is laugh...ridiculous skill set going on over there! Please tell me where I can get a disco ball like that one for my cockpit, thanks!


That disco ball was a gift from DL when he came from Miami last week ... I think everyone should have a disco ball on the boat .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

. I think everyone should have a disco ball on the boat .... Capt. Ahab[/QUOTE]

Or four


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FISH TAILS said:


> Video is awesome as usual and that looks like you were on some great fish!! Those two guys really did look like animals on those reels!!!! Great people and a great cause props to THE BOOBYTRAP!!!!:cheers::cheers:


Thank You again Josh for all you have done for all the people here on 2 cool... You showed your true colors at the Swordfishing Seminar ... I don't even know what we would have done with out you there and now You and Big Pappa along with Scot kept this cool thread going... Great guys all of you... You have a trip coming with us soon my brother .... Ill have to get you, scot and Big Pappa out on the Booby Trap before the season is over.... Thanks again guys.... Get Tight Suckas !:cheers:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

It was my pleasure being apart of the 2COOL Sports Center Play-by-Play on this trip we all got to kinda be on the boat without having to reel!LOL. I look forward to the next trips Play-by-Play count me in. BigPapa and Scott the thread was fun and looking forward to fishing with you in the future. Lastly Brother you just say when I am ready TO GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yes sir*



broadonrod said:


> Thank You again Josh for all you have done for all the people here on 2 cool... You showed your true colors at the Swordfishing Seminar ... I don't even know what we would have done with out you there and now You and Big Pappa along with Scot kept this cool thread going... Great guys all of you... You have a trip coming with us soon my brother .... Ill have to get you, scot and Big Pappa out on the Booby Trap before the season is over.... Thanks again guys.... Get Tight Suckas !:cheers:


One word Ma Brotha......LISTO


----------

